# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Universitair Medisch Centrum Utrecht (PAAZ)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Universitair Medisch Centrum Utrecht (PAAZ)
Heidelberglaan 1
Utrecht

Bezoek de website van Universitair Medisch Centrum Utrecht


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Universitair Medisch Centrum Utrecht (PAAZ).*

----------

